# كيف أطردها؟



## راجعلك يا يسوع (11 يوليو 2011)

سلام ونعمة...
ساعدوني أرجووكم ... أنا مقيد بالأرواح الشريرة  التي تسلطت علي منذ شهرين تقريبا 
وهي تدفعني دوما نحو مشاهدة الصور و الأفلام  التجديفية القبيحة و هذه الصور والأفلام شنيعة بل لا يوجد أشنع منها.
و أنا أشاهدها كثيرا و لا أستطيع أن أتحكم بنفسي لأن الأرواح الشريرة هي التي تتحكم فيني.
ولكن بعدما أنتهي من مشاهدتها أندم كثيرا و أصاب بحالة من الرعب والذعر والهلع الشديد.
أرجوكم ما هو الحل لطرد هذه الأرواح التجديفية القبيحة... ولا تقولوا لي بأن أذهب إلى كاهن لأنني لا أستطيع أن أخرج من المنزل أبدا ... لدي ظروفي .
ملاحظة : أرجوكم ... أعطوني حلا يمكن تطبيقه في البيت فقط .


----------



## Twin (11 يوليو 2011)

*الرجاء تفاصيل أكثر لفهم المشكلة للوصول الي حلول *

*ينقل الموضوع الي قسم المرشد الروحي* ​


----------



## Critic (11 يوليو 2011)

> وهي تدفعني دوما نحو مشاهدة الصور و الأفلام التجديفية القبيحة و هذه الصور والأفلام شنيعة بل لا يوجد أشنع منها.
> و أنا أشاهدها كثيرا و لا أستطيع أن أتحكم بنفسي لأن الأرواح الشريرة هي التي تتحكم فيني.


*دى مش ارواح قبيحة*
*ده ادمان و عامل نفسى مش اكتر و ده منتشر فى سن المراهقة و الشباب ايضا*

*و الحل *
*اولا : انك تتخلص من فكرة الارواح الشريرة لانك بتدى لنفسك الحجة و المبرر انك تتفرج و ترميها على شماعة اجبار الارواح ليك او انك معدوم الارادة و ده مش صح*
*ثانيا : انك تدرب نفسك على التخلص من المشاهدة بعدة طرق*
*اولا تعرف اضرار التفرج و ما يصاحبه من نتائج نفسية و جسمانية و غيره*
*ثانيا : تقرب من ربنا و هو تطلب منه بالحاح انه يخلصك من العادة دى*
*هتقع مرة و اتنين و تلاتة*
*ربنا مش هيحاسبك على الوقوع لكن هيحاسبك انك مقومتش و انك مجاهدتش و انك مطلبتش منه يخلصك*
*لما تجاهد ربنا نفسه هيحلك من الاسر ده*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (11 يوليو 2011)

لكن أنا لست أشاهد  الصور و الأفلام الجنسية العادية ولكنني أنا مدمن على مشاهدة الصور و الأفلام الجنسية التي تهين المقدسات الدينية و الأشخاص الدينية 
أرجوكم ... لا تحفوا ردي و لا تستحقروني لأنني لا أستطيع التحكم بنفسي بل أوجدوا الحل لي أذا بتريدوا


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (11 يوليو 2011)

لا تحذفوا ردي أرجوكم


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

*حط صورة السيد المسيح امام كل شى 
 فهو الذى يمنعك عندما تشاهد اى شى من هذة الاشياء
 حينها تراة صورة السيد المسيح انظر للصورة بتاعت 
 السيد المسيح وسعتها هتبطل تشاهد
 ولكن تذكر الجهاد لازم برضو تجاهد ضد الخطية دى
* * لانى انا كنت مثلك بالظبط وادينى بقومها على قد ما اقدر
*​ * سلامى المسيح يكون معاك وياريت تقراء ما اضرار
 هذة الاشياء لانها سوف تساعدك للتخلص منها نهائى
*​


----------



## mm4jesus (11 يوليو 2011)

انا مشكلتي اصعب منك انا اصبحت بقيت بسعي لاهانه اي شخص اي كان
والمصيبه اصبحت اخلاقي سيئه زياده عن اللازم والشتيمه ف لساني لاي حد كان  وعاملالي مشاكل ف علاقاتي مع زملائي وداخل المنزل والله احترت وتعبت جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يوليو 2011)

التضحية قال:


> لكن أنا لست أشاهد  الصور و الأفلام الجنسية العادية ولكنني أنا مدمن على مشاهدة الصور و الأفلام الجنسية التي تهين المقدسات الدينية و الأشخاص الدينية
> أرجوكم ... لا تحفوا ردي و لا تستحقروني لأنني لا أستطيع التحكم بنفسي بل أوجدوا الحل لي أذا بتريدوا



معقووووله؟؟؟
الحل فايدك مش ف ادينا 
بدل ما تطلب وتستنى حل من حد
اطلب من ربنا وهو هيديك الحل
بس انت اطلبو بجد وبدموع ندمم وتوبه (وما اجمل هذه الدموع )وهتلاقي مساعده
مش تطلبو مره وترجع تاني للي انت فيه وتقول لا انا كده كده ومش هتغيير
لاء كل ما ترجع كل ما تروح لربنا اكتر وتكون قوي اكتر عشان عايز تتوب عن الخطيه


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> انا مشكلتي اصعب منك انا اصبحت بقيت بسعي لاهانه اي شخص اي كان
> والمصيبه اصبحت اخلاقي سيئه زياده عن اللازم والشتيمه ف لساني لاي حد كان  وعاملالي مشاكل ف علاقاتي مع زملائي وداخل المنزل والله احترت وتعبت جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


*ممكن توضح انا مش فاهم تقصد اية من كلامك اخى الحبيب
ممكن توضح عشان نجيبك
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> انا مشكلتي اصعب منك انا اصبحت بقيت بسعي لاهانه اي شخص اي كان
> والمصيبه اصبحت اخلاقي سيئه زياده عن اللازم والشتيمه ف لساني لاي حد كان  وعاملالي مشاكل ف علاقاتي مع زملائي وداخل المنزل والله احترت وتعبت جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا



البعد عن الله وعدم الصلاه وقراءة الكتاب بيعمل اكترررررررررر من كدده


----------



## mm4jesus (11 يوليو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ممكن توضح انا مش فاهم تقصد اية من كلامك اخى الحبيب
> ممكن توضح عشان نجيبك
> *​


مشكلتي عويصه لاني اصبحت بسعي لاهانه اي حد او اي شئ ومش عارف ليه؟؟؟


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (11 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لكم .. لكن ممكن يعني أرجع إنسان مؤمن ذو قلب بريئ أبيض كالطفل و أنسى كل شيء 
وممكن ربي يسوع يدخلني لملكوته السماوي ؟


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

التضحية قال:


> شكرا لكم .. لكن ممكن يعني أرجع إنسان مؤمن ذو قلب بريئ أبيض كالطفل و أنسى كل شيء
> وممكن ربي يسوع يدخلني لملكوته السماوي ؟


طبعا ممكن ومين قالك انو مش ممكن حبيبى
اطلب الرب يسوع من كل قلبك وسوف يعطيك على حسب قوة ايمانك بة
​


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> مشكلتي عويصه لاني اصبحت بسعي لاهانه اي حد او اي شئ ومش عارف ليه؟؟؟


*مش فاهم هو انت اللى بيهين الناس
ولا الناس بتهينك
لو الناس بيهيتنك اطلب من الرب يسوع ويوقيك على احتمال التجارب والضيقات
لو انت بتهين الناس فقول اعطى يارب باب حصين لشفتاى
امتلك اعصابك اخى لاتتسرع فى الرد
*​


----------



## mm4jesus (11 يوليو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *مش فاهم هو انت اللى بيهين الناس
> ولا الناس بتهينك
> لو الناس بيهيتنك اطلب من الرب يسوع ويوقيك على احتمال التجارب والضيقات
> لو انت بتهين الناس فقول اعطى يارب باب حصين لشفتاى
> ...


انا بسعي لاهانه الناس لاي سبب واختلاق المشاكل مش عارف ليه
هي دي مشكلتي بجد


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (11 يوليو 2011)

سؤال تاتي إذا بتريدوا : كيف أمحو من مخيلتي تلك الصور القبيحة المشوهة للمقدسات الدينية و للأشخاص الدينيين ؟ فهي قد شوهت صورتهم في ذهني .
حتى أنني عندما أرى أحد المقدسات او الأشخاص الدينية أتذكر تلك الصور القبيحة . فكيف أمحوها من عقلي الباطني ؟


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

اشغل وقتك بى اى شى تحدث مثلا معهم اى شى
اخى الحبيب اقرا الكتاب المقدس
شارك معاهم اراهم كدا


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (11 يوليو 2011)

أخي سمير.... من تقصد ( معاهم )؟


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يوليو 2011)

التضحية قال:


> سؤال تاتي إذا بتريدوا : كيف أمحو من مخيلتي تلك الصور القبيحة المشوهة للمقدسات الدينية و للأشخاص الدينيين ؟ فهي قد شوهت صورتهم في ذهني .
> حتى أنني عندما أرى أحد المقدسات او الأشخاص الدينية أتذكر تلك الصور القبيحة . فكيف أمحوها من عقلي الباطني ؟



*اخويا الغالى 
اول ماييجى التفكير ده فى بالك ارشم الصليب بسرعة 
وقول " كيف اصنع هذا الشر العظيم واخطئ الى الله " (تكوين39: 9)
وكمان حاول على قد ماتقدر طول ما انت قاعد تردد وتقول 
ياربى يسوع المسيح ارحمنى انا الخاطى
ياربى يسوع المسح اغفرلى انا الخاطى
ياربى يسوع المسيح قوينى انا الخاطى 

وفى أيه كمان بتساعد ضد حروب الشيطان بتقول 
" صوت الرب يقطع لهيب النار "

ربنا معاك ويسندك قدام عدو الخير 
وحاول تحفظ مزامير تقولها وانت قاعد واحفظ ايات للمعونة 

*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يوليو 2011)

التضحية قال:


> سؤال تاتي إذا بتريدوا : كيف أمحو من مخيلتي تلك الصور القبيحة المشوهة للمقدسات الدينية و للأشخاص الدينيين ؟ فهي قد شوهت صورتهم في ذهني .
> حتى أنني عندما أرى أحد المقدسات او الأشخاص الدينية أتذكر تلك الصور القبيحة . فكيف أمحوها من عقلي الباطني ؟



ذهنك هو اللي مشوه بافكار وصور وحشه
اكيد بكلمة ربنا وصورة السيد المسيح هتنسى الصور التانيه
انت بس اعمل وبكل اراده في صلاتك هتنول 
...كل ما تطلبونه في الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونه...
هو انت بتعمل يا اخي ولا بتتكلم بسس؟
طلبت من ربنا يساعدك وروحتلو وانت خاطي عشان يمحي خطاياك؟؟
ولا بتتكلم وبس وعايز طريقه تنفذها


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (11 يوليو 2011)

الصراحة لسا ما طلبت من ربي لأني كتير خايف ومرعووب


----------



## Critic (11 يوليو 2011)

*فَاللهُ الآنَ يَأْمُرُ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ أَنْ يَتُوبُوا، مُتَغَاضِيًا عَنْ أَزْمِنَةِ الْجَهْلِ.*
*اع 17 : 30*

إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، *حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ* (1 يو 1:9)​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يوليو 2011)

التضحية قال:


> الصراحة لسا ما طلبت من ربي لأني كتير خايف ومرعووب



*الهنا رب المجد اله حنون جدااااااااا
مش اله خوف ابدا 
جرب اطلب منه قوله ادينى يارب معونة سريعة على عدو الخير
مفيش اى حاجة هتنفع من غير اللجوء لربنا مهما حاولت 
اومال هو هيساعدك ازاى من غير ماتطلب منه ؟؟؟؟؟
وصدقنى السما بتفرح بخاطى واحد يرجع 
بذمتك فى حد يخاف من ابوه اللى قاله: 
" لأني لم آتٍ لأدعو أبرار بل خطاة إلى التوبة" (متى 9 :12 ، 13)
بلاش تخلى عدو الخير يخوفك من رب المجد دى طريقة من طرق خداعه وحروبه
يصغرك قوى فى عين نفسك ويعملك صورة مرعبة عن ربنا عشان تخاف ترجعله 
*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (11 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لكي ( بنت العدرا ) طمنتيني ...وشكرا ل critic


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (11 يوليو 2011)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

*العفووووووووووو
حبيبى احنا تحت امررك
*​


----------



## sadly (15 يوليو 2011)

*اولا وقبل اي شيء  اطلب اخي من الرب يسوع أن يملك على حياتك.. وأعلن بصوت مسموع غطاء دم يسوع على جسدك ونفسك وروحك وفكرك... وأعلن ايضاً ان كل لعنة جاءت على حياتك نتيجة أي خطية قمت بها ان هذه اللعنة مكسورة بإسم الرب يسوع وبقوة الروح القدس.. اخي تكلم بصوت مسموع وأعلن خلاص الرب يسوع على حياتك كلها.. آمن واستخدم السلطان الذي اعطاك اياه الرب يسوع الذي هو اسمه  اسم يسوع القادر أن يحل كل ربط او كل قيد.. استخدم سلطان اسم يسوع على حياتك لأن لإسم الرب يسوع سلطان على كل الارواح الشريرة.. 
كما اطلب منك اخي برجاء خاص أن تستمع الى الترانيم والتسابيح الروحية الموجودة بكثرة على مواقع الكترونية.. صدقني الارواح الشريرة لا تستطيع أن تصمد امام الجو المليء بالتسبيح لإسم الرب يسوع وشارك انت ايضاً في التسبيح مع المرنمين.. اجعل بيتك ممتلىء بالاجواء الروحية بالترانيم والتسابيح وهذا الجو ان ثبت عليها ستكسر القيود التي تقيدك ولكن كما قالوا لك ايضا عليك بالجهاد ضد الخطية والتصميم والارادة القوية مع اعلان التوبة عن كل خطية قمت بها... 
اليك اخي ما نقلته عن هذه الامر  وهو منقووووول للافادة  ارجو منك قراءته: *باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس . الاله *الواحد . آمين .
الأعمال الشريرة (السحر ...) و طرق الوقاية منهم (المية والزيت ...)
أنواع الأرواح الشريرة كثيرة ومنهم الجن والتوابع ومنهم الرياسات والسلاطين (الأسياد) والأقوياء والمجانين و... .  والأعمال الشيطانية كثيرا ماتشبه أعمال الخير ، فمثلا كما نستخدم نحن الماء والزيت المتصلي عليهم لوقاية أنفسنا ، هم ايضا يستخدمون الماء والزيت لضرر الآخرين ، وكما حوّل موسى النبي عصاه لحية هكذا أيضا فعل السحرة وكما حوّل الماء لدم وأصعد ضفادع فعلوا هم أيضا نفس الشئ وكما كان هو يستعمل عصا هكذا أيضا السحرة يستعملون عصيّ، وكما كان يسوع المسيح يصنع معجزات كذلك الله بيسمح لابليس ان يعمل أعمال خارقة للطبيعة وأعلى من قدرات البشر ، ولكن ، طبعا الخير دائما أقوى بكثير لانه دائما يستمد قوّته من الله نفسه القادر على كل شئ ، فمثلا نجد حية موسي ابتلعت حيات السحرة وذلك لان موسى النبي نفسه كان رجل صوم وصلاة ، ثم إذا تم رش ماء به سحر في مكان ثم تم رش ماء مقدس في نفس المكان تبطل قوى الشر ، وهكذا دائما أعمال الخير أقوى وأفضل من أعمال الشر، حتى وان كان الشر أقوى في فترة لكن لابد وسيأتي اليوم الذي ينتصر فيه الخير بقوة وباسم يسوع المسيح صاحب كل سلطان .  
وللأسف هذه الأعمال الشيطانية منتشرة جدا في كل دول العالم تقريبا ، والسحرة كثيرين جدا ، لاأقول هذا لكي يخاف أحد بل لكي نحتاط جميعنا من كل شر .  
+ والكتاب المقدس يمنع هذه الأعمال الشريرة : خروج 22: 18، 19 لاتدع ساحرة تعيش. 
لا 19: 31 لاتلتفتوا إلي الجان ولاتطلبوا التوابع فتتنجسوا بهم .
تث 18: 10-12 لايوجد فيك من ... ولامن يسأل جانا أو تابعة ولامن يستشير الموتى .
رؤيا 22: 15 لان خارجا الكلاب والسحرة والزناة والقتلة وعبدة الأوثان .
واضح ان الله في الكتاب المقدس منعنا من التعامل بأي طريقة مع أي جن ومع أي روح شرير حتى وان كان لعمل خير أو حتى لو لفك أي سحر .   لايوجد في المسيحية مايسمي جن صالح وجن شرير ، الله منعنا من التعامل معهم خالص .
+ هام جدا : خطأ كبير وخطية أن يلجأ انسان لأي قوة بعيدا عن الله ليعمل أي شئ حتى لو كان يبدو بالنسبة له انه خير ، وللأسف هذا الموضوع منتشر جدا في هذه الأيام حتى بين أبناء الكنيسة ، بيلجأوا لأشخاص يتعاملوا مع أرواح شريرة ... .
وفي الكتاب المقدس ثلاث قصص عن السحرة 
1) موسى النبي مع سحرة مصر "خروج 7"، اقرأها ولاحظ كيف ان موسى انتصر بقوة الله 
2) وقصة سيمون الساحر : اقرأ سفر الأعمال اصحاح 8 من 4- 24 :  
3) وقصة عليم الساحر :  أع 13: 6- 12   
+ الحسد والغيرة والحقد ، الحسد هو ببساطة حقد على آخرين وغيرة خاطئة وإذا لم يلحق الحاسد نفسه في البداية ويشكر الله على ما هو فيه سيشتد حسده ويتحول لشر. الحسد يصدر من الحاسد مثل شعاع أو أشعة تدخل إلى جسد الانسان أو الشئ المحسود فتسبب ضررا له سواء ضرر للانسان مباشرة في صحته أو جماله أو ضرر للمال فتنزع عنه البركة أو ضرر للزرع فيصاب بالآفات ... . والحسد هو أن يتمنى الحاسد زوال النعمة عن الآخرين ويشتهيها لنفسه فتكون كنار داخله تأكله هو وتنخر عظامه كما يقول سليمان الحكيم في "أم 14: 30 نخر العظام الحسد" .  كان أول حسد هو حسد ابليس لآدم ، والغيرة الشريرة والحقد رأيناهم في اخوة يوسف الصديق وفي شاول الملك مع داود النبي .  ومن الناحية الطبية يقول احد العلماء الأطباء ان الحسد والحقد بينتجوا سموما في الجسم بتضر جدا بالصحة وتقضي على جانب كبير من الطاقة والحيوية اللازمتين للتفكير والعمل . 
+ احذر أن تأخذ شيئا أو تأكل أو تشرب شيئا لاتعرفه أو تشك فيه .
+ حرق السحر ، ان أمكن ، هو أفضل طريقة للتخلص من السحر.
+ إذا لجأ انسان لساحر أو دجال أو مشعوذ لحل مشكلة معينة أو لأي سبب ، حتى لو تم حل هذه المشكلة ، يجعل نفسه تحت سلطان الشر ويكون عرضة لشرور كثيرة وهو نفسه سيتعب جدا ، خاصة وان أماكن عمل السحر بيكون فيها شياطين .  واعرف انه لا سلطان للشيطان علينا طالما اننا نضع أنفسنا في حماية الله القادر على كل شئ .
+ فعلا السحرة بيستخدموا المزامير وبعض آيات من الكتاب المقدس ، لكنهم يدخلوا عليها اسلوب السحر فلا يكون فيها روح الصلاة والتضرع كما نفعل نحن الأبرار ،  فهم مثلا : 1) يكتبوا الآيات بطريقة عكسية .   2) أو يضيفوا طلاسم سحرية للآيات أو أجزاء منها .  3) أو يستخدموا أشكال ورسومات سحرية . /    أما نحن أبناء الله فنستخدمها اما بتلاوتها كلها أو تلاوة جزء منها كصلوات سهمية أو بكتابتها    
+ احذر جدا انك تقول على أي انسان انه بيخرج شياطين بالشياطين ، لان لو ده حصل بالخطأ ، ربما تكون قد جدفت على الروح القدس.  وكمان بلاش تقول على أي حاجة بتحصل "ده شغل شياطين" ، لئلا يكون هذا الشئ من الله فتكون بتخطئ في حق الله .
+ اخراج الشياطين وشفاء الأمراض باسم المسيح تأكيد انه هو الله ، لان اسم الله من زمان (من العهد القديم) هو صانع كل معجزات وله سلطان على كل المخلوقات ، وبما ان اسم المسيح يساوي اسم الله فبالتأكيد المسيح هو الله .
+ كيف نفرق بين المعجزة الخير (عمل الخير) وبين الضلالة ؟   1) صانع المعجزة يجب أن تكون حياته مقدسة .   2) أن تكون الوسيلة التي تمت بها المعجزة بالصلاة أو بكلمة الله وبدون استخدام أي طريقة سحرية وبدون الالتجاء لأي روح شرير.   3) هدف المعجزة ليس إبهار الناس أو مجد الذات بل هدفها مجد الله وخلاص النفوس وعمل خير ورحمة .  /
وللأسف كثيرا مايتشابه البار مع الشرير في أعمالهم التي من هذه النوعية ، لذلك فمن الأمور التي تميز الأبرار عن الأشرار ، ان الدجالين  :   1) بيأخذوا أجرة بأساليب خطأ.   2) بيزنوا مع نساء أثناء عمل الدجل .   3) بيطلبوا مجد أنفسهم .   4) بيعطوا مشورة فيها شر ويضلوا الناس ويبعدوهم عن الله . ولان كثيرا ماتتشابه هذه الأمور أيضا فلذلك أفضل شئ هو طلب معونة الله وارشاد الروح القدس إلهنا، ثم التحدث مع قديسين آخرين لهم نعمة المعرفة لأخذ ارائهم.  

كيف نحافظ على أنفسنا من السحر والأعمال الشيطانية
(الوقاية والعلاج من كل شر وكل شبه شر)
(من الحسد والسحر والأعمال الشريرة والجن واللبس الشيطاني والمس الشيطاني)
1) بالمسيح والالتصاق به والاتحاد به وبالتوبة والتناول من جسد الرب ودمه ، والالتصاق بالثالوث القدوس وتسبيحه وتمجيده دائما .
2) باسم الله أو باسم المسيح :  فنقوله دائما في كل مكان وأثناء السير واذا دخلنا أي مكان جديد وعندما نأكل أو نشرب وعندما نبدأ أي شئ ... ، نقول : باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس ، أو ، باسم المسيح أو باسم يسوع المسيح ، أو ، باسم الثالوث القدوس.
3) استخدام الماء والزيت بكل التفاصيل ، والصلاة على كل أكل وشرب .
4) بالصوم والصلوات الكثيرة ، ولابد ان تكون الأصوام بحكمة وفهم وتدرج ، وتكون الصلوات مركزة وهادفة وبفهم ووعي وحسب الظروف ، وفيها الارادة بالخير والايمان في قوة الله وملائكته وقديسيه ، وعلى رأس الصلوات صلاة أبانا الذي.
5) استخدام المزامير والعهد الجديد ، وتقرأ الكتاب المقدس كثيرا وتلهج فيه نهارا وليلا .
6) يجب أن تكون حياتك كلها مليئة بمحبة الله والناس والتواضع وأعمال الخير والرحمة . وان تكون انت مملوء بكل الفضائل الصالحة بقدر الامكان .
7) التشفع بالملائكة والقديسين الذين انتقلوا لانهم هم أدرى بعالم الروح ولهم القدرة على مساعدتنا والحفاظ علينا من الشياطين ، وعمل علاقات طيبة معهم : "عب 12: 1 نحن أيضا لنا سحابة من الشهود مقدار هذه محيطة بنا"  "أي 5: 1 وإلى أي القديسين تلتفت"  "اش63 : 9 وملاك حضرته خلصهم" . وطبعا الكتاب المقدس والواقع الذي نعيشه يؤكدوا أهمية الشفاعة وحماية الملائكة والقديسين لنا ومساعدتهم لنا .
8) لبس الصليب واستخدام علامة الصليب وصور وحنوط القديسين والملائكة في المنزل وتحت المخدة وفي كل مكان يتعلق بينا . وأيضا ضع كتاب العهد الجديد والمزامير تحت المخدة التي تنام عليها.  
9) وبصلوات الآخرين من أجلنا .
10) أحيانا لكي يتم شفاء انسان من أي عمل شرير يجب ان يتوب أولا، خاصة إذا كان هذا العمل الشرير أثر فيه نتيجة خطية معينة .   

الماء والزيت 
+++  مهم جدا أن نجمع كل مياه متصلي عليهم ونخلطهم ببعض ويكونوا دائما خميرة في البيت لاتنتهي كلما تقل نزودها من مية معدنية أو حتى مية الحنفية ، وكذلك الزيت نأتي بكل زيوت بركة ممكنة من كل الأديرة والكنائس وأخلطهم ببعض ويكونوا عندي خميرة لاتنتهي، كلما يقلوا أزودهم من أي زيت طعام ويفضل زيت الزيتون .   
ونصلي عليهم الصلوات الخاصة بنا ، وياريت لو الصلوات عليهم تتكرر 7 مرات (أو على الأقل 3 مرات) ، ثم نحتفظ بهم عندنا بصفة دائمة : 1) نضعهم دائما في الأكل والشرب فنشرب ونأكل منهم كل يوم.   2) وندهن أنفسنا بهم كل يوم ، وممكن نقول بتفصيل أكثر انه يفضل ان نستخدمهم في الاستحمام وغسل الوجه والدهان يوميا صباحا وظهرا وليلا ، دهان الجبهة والرقبة والأيدي وكل عضو به مرض أو ضعف بل ويفضل دهان كل الجسد بكل أعضائه .    3) وكل فترة نرش الماء في كل مكان خاص بنا مثل كل جزء في المنزل والعربية ومكان العمل (إذا كان خاص بنا أو الظروف سمحت)  ، في المنزل الأربع حوائط في كل غرفة والأركان والفرش سواء في غرف المعيشة أو النوم وحتى المطبخ والحمام وعلى أعتاب الأبواب والشبابيك ، وفي العربية من الداخل والخارج وعند الموتور وفي ماء الرادياتير ... ، وكذلك الزيت أيضا كل فترة ندهنه في كل هذه الأماكن . /   ويفضل ان يكون الزيت هو زيت الزيتون لانه هو الزيت الوحيد الذي ذكره الله في الكتاب المقدس /  وتلاوة المزامير مهمة على الماء والزيت خاصة طبعا المزامير التي تتعلق بالمواضيع والظروف التي نعيشها / ويفضل قراءة كل العهد الجديد على المية والزيت مثلما نقرأ سفر الرؤيا على الزيت في لية أبوغلمسيس (سبت الفرح).  /  وطبعا لازم على كل مية وزيت نسمي باسم الله والمسيح ، لان اسم المسيح يساوي اسم الله لان المسيح هو الله ، فنقول باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس أو باسم الثالوث القدوس ، أو أرجوك ياالله الآب باسم ابنك الحبيب يسوع المسيح اقبل صلواتنا ... /  وبالطبع صلوات كنيستنا الأرثوذكسية في صلوات القنديل وماء اللقان جميلة جدا ، ويفضل التأمل فيها وأخذ منها مايناسب ظروفك إذا أردت اضافة صلوات خاصة بك وبعائلتك / ويفضل للمريض أو المسحور (المعمول له سحر) ان يدهن نفسه (والمكان المصاب) بالماء والزيت 3 مرات يوميا صباحا وظهرا ومساءا (ليلا أو قبل النوم) .
+ لمس أي شئ مقدس للماء والزيت المتصلي عليهم ، يزيد من فاعليتهم وذلك مثلما يبارك الكهنة الماء بالصليب أو بأيديهم أثناء صلاة اللقان .
+ النية والارادة والايمان مهمين عند الصلاة وعند عمل أي شئ خير ، والمسيح له كل مجد أشار كثيرا إلى أهمية الارادة والايمان في الشفاء والابراء ، فكثيرا ماسأل المريض "أتريد أن تبرأ؟" وكثيرا ماقال ما معناه "كل شئ مستطاع للمؤمن" .
+ لاتخف : 1) أولا لان الخوف بيضر بصحة الانسان النفسية والعصبية والروحية ، وقد يؤدي للموت .  2) وثانيا لان الخوف من الشر بيزود تأثيره عليك وقد يؤدي لازدياد محاربة الشياطين فيك .  3) فأذكر وعود الله وكل الآيات التي فيها لاتخف .  4) وأطلب من الله ان يبعد عنك كل روح خوف وضعف وملل وقلق وفشل ويأس ، وكل روح ردئ .

+++  ثم يصلي الشخص لنفسه على المية والزيت الصلوات التالية ، وطبعا ممكن أي شخص آخر يصلي له هذه الصلوات وهو مرتاح الضمير لان هذا ليس فيه أي تعدي على سلطان ووظيفة الكهنوت ولا أي تعدي لأي وصية من وصايا الله (وممكن كمان كذا واحد وواحدة يصلوا من أجله). وطبعا ممكن اضافة صلوات أخرى حسب الحالة والظروف :
باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس ، الاله الواحد ، آمين.
أبانا الذي ... ، وصلاة الشكر ... ، والمزمور الخمسين (يارب أنا عبدك .. فلان .. أرجوك ارحمني ياالله بعظيم رحمتك و...) / ومزمور "اللهم إلتفت إلى معونتي ..."  
أرجوك ياالله الآب باسم ابنك الحبيب يسوع المسيح إلهي وبعمل روحك القدوس إلهي اقبل مني واستجب لي وحقق لي هذه الصلوات القادمة الآن ودائما .  وأرجوك أيها الثالوث القدوس الآب والابن والروح القدس ربي وإلهي ومخلصي اقبل مني واستجب لي وحقق لي هذه الصلوات القادمة الآن ودائما .
أرجوك يارب مد يدك الآن لشفائي أنا ابنك وعبدك .. فلان .. بالتمام والكمال الآن ودايما. إذا كان معمول لي أي سحر أو أي عمل جان أو توابع أو أي عمل شرير انزعه عني وابعده عني ولاترجعه لي تاني أبدا. طهرني من كل أمراضي ونجيني من كل أمراض الجسد والنفس والروح .  واسترني من جميع المحاربات والأعمال الشيطانية . 
وأرجوك يارب ، اذا كان في أي روح شرير أو بيحاربني أي روح شرير ، بقوتك وسلطان لاهوتك ، فليخرج مني الآن ولايدخلني تاني أبدا ولايعود إلي تاني أبدا .
وأرجوك يارب الآن ودايما اشفني واحفظني ونجني وطهرني وخلصني وفكني وحررني وريحني ، من كل أمراضي واسقامي وضعفاتي الروحية والنفسية والجسدية والعقلية ومن كل الحروب والمضايقات الروحية والنفسية والجسدية والعقلية ومن كل أحزاني وشدائدي وضيقاتي ومن كل رباطات وقيود شيطانية ومن كل لعنات وسحر وأحجبة ورقية ضدي ومن كل عمل جان أو توابع ومن كل روح شرير ضدي ومن كل عمل شرير ضدي أو معمول لي ومن كل أحجبة ورقية وأعمال أنا نفسي عملتها بالاستعانة بأي قوة شريرة أو بأي كائن حي مش تبعك يارب ، وتوبني توبة حقيقية صادقة كاملة ثابتة ومستمرة كل حياتي، واملأني بكل ثمارك وكل الفضائل الصالحة وطهرني من كل دنس الجسد والروح ، وإذا يارب أتعابي بسبب صلوات آخرين ضدي خليهم بمحبة وسلام يبطلوا صلاة ضدي ، وبدد وامح وامنع وابطل وإلغي بالتمام والكمال كل صلوات ضدي وكل أعمال ضدي وكل حاجة لاترضيك أنا نفسي عملتها ومسببة لي تعب ، لكن كمان يارب ماتخلينيش أغلط في حقك أو في حق أي حد من حبايبك أو أتباعك الصالحين أبدا ، بل وخليني دايما أعمل وأنفذ وأتمم مشيئتك وارادتك وكل وصاياك ، وأفرح بيك ومعاك ، واعطيني سلامك في داخلي وبيني وبينك وبيني وبين كل حبايبك وأتباعك الصالحين و... .
أرجوك يارب اقبل مني واستجب لي وحقق لي هذه الصلوات بشفاعات وصلوات وأعمال آبائي وسادتي وأمهاتي وسيداتي رؤساء ملائكتك الأبرار وملائكتك الأبرار وقديسيك وقديساتك اللي في السموات .
وأرجوك أيها الثالوث القدوس يارب دايما حضرتك ارتفع على السموات وليرتفع مجدك على سائر الأرض دايما ، ولتمتلئ الأرض كلها من مجدك دايما ، ودايما تمجد وتقدس ومجد وقدس اسمك العظيم القدوس يارب المجد .  لك كل مجد وبركة وعزة وسلطان وحمد وكرامة أيها الآب والابن والروح القدس الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الدهور كلها . آمين ." *


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (15 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أخي سادلي الرب يباركك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يوليو 2011)

ليس كل حرب شيطانية تعنى أن الشيطان لبس الإنسان (بالتعبير الدارج)

بل يعنى أنه يريد أن يقتل فينا كل بادرة طيبة فى الطريق الصحيح ، يريد التشويش على عقولنا

ولكن هذا المستوى الصعب ، لا يحدث فجأة ، بل من المؤكد أنه كان هناك تجاوب مع الشيطان فيما يقدمه من أفكار ، أو على الأقل تهاون فى مقاومته

فالصورة يمكن إلقائها من الذهن مباشرة ، فلا يكون لها تأثير ، ولكن إن وضعناها أمامنا لفترة طويلة ، فإنها تتسلَّط علينا ، ويكون طردها فى منتهى الصعوبة

لذلك ينبغى عدم التهاون ولا للحظة واحدة

وما يتبع التهاون من مرارة ، هو نتيجة طبيعية للتهاون

وربنا قادر على أن يمحو الفكر من الذهن كلية

ولكنه ينتظر التوبة الحقيقية ، فالتهاون السابق يدل على محبتى لهذه النوعية من الخطايا ، وربنا يتركنى أتمرر بها ، لكى أعرف خطورتها ، فلا يرفعها عنى حتى أكون إستويت من التعب فى مقاومتها

لكى لا أعود أتهاون مرة أخرى

فإصبر ، لأن كل من يجاهد ضد الخطية ، يكون فى الطريق الصحيح ، فحتى لو طالت المعاناة (بسبب إستحقاقى لها) فإن ربنا سيتدخل فى الوقت المناسب ، ويحررنى منها


----------

